# nd walleye fishing lakes



## walleyetracker1906 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys I am goin to be moving to bismark and am wondering what lakes have good walleye fishing and how far away and how big? Thanks for the help


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Missouri River system is always on somewhere. Here's a map that shows everything in the W. part of the state:

http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/fish-waters-west.html


----------

